# fake ornaments?



## MRmase01 (May 10, 2012)

i just wanted to ask a quick question, if i placed fake ornaments for aquariums into a salt water tank, would the salt corrode them? or would they be ok?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I guess it would depend on the ornament.I have fake driftwood in my 120 fowlr and it has "grown in" nicely.


----------

